# Alpine Blackbird software update?



## rockytt (Apr 12, 2008)

I've been reading the manual (probably a first for me...) of my newly-purchased Blackbird PMD-B200 and came accross a section talking about a software and/or map update feature. It says to refer to the documentation included with the (non-existent) upgrade software for details...
Nothing on the Alpine website that I can find describes anything like this-how *does *one go about updating the internal map database???

Thanks for any and all help on this-


----------



## WRX/Z28 (Feb 21, 2008)

alpine had a disc for this. I might be able to rip the file, zip it and sent it to you... lemme try to find it


----------



## s60rguy (Feb 14, 2007)

The only disk that came with my B200 was the instruction manual. And mine was BNIB, NOT from Ebay.


----------



## rockytt (Apr 12, 2008)

Thanks for the help on this - my wasn't from the 'bay either, but the retailer told me they only sell 'em, they don't pack 'em...


----------



## calponte (May 25, 2007)

For my Blackbird I, Alpine sent me an update disc, then you just follow the directions. It took like 1hr to update


----------



## rockytt (Apr 12, 2008)

Maybe a better question is this:
Am I stuck with whatever data was built into my unit in (probably) 2007, or does Alpine have a mechanism for updating their database?

This is not a major PITA/frusterating question - more of a "like to keep my stuff updated" kind of thing if that makes sense.


----------



## Chobin (May 30, 2008)

are you talking about Operating System update? or just maps update?
I have the blackbird with the latest software (Operating System) but i wanted to import custom made POI, which was the only reason i bought the blackbird instead of the NVE099. Now it seems this "updating software" for POI or maps deosn't exist. Or better: with the map, they will give you a CD with an "AUTO-INSTALL" software, which will update your BB....not kinda what i was looking for...

btw, how do you feel with the BB? in my opinion is not that accurate...i dunno if it is a problem related with the maps, or the antenna...nut most of the times it is slow, missing the position...i will test it more in the next month when i will instal the docking station with a better GPS antenna...


----------



## Bluj (Feb 11, 2008)

Can anyone please send me the new Alpine PVD-B102 update? I am begging that person to send me a copy please


----------



## 96dak (Jan 28, 2008)

rockytt said:


> Maybe a better question is this:
> Am I stuck with whatever data was built into my unit in (probably) 2007, or does Alpine have a mechanism for updating their database?
> 
> This is not a major PITA/frusterating question - more of a "like to keep my stuff updated" kind of thing if that makes sense.


your probably stuck with the map database until Navteq (the company alpine licenses the mapping software from) releases an update


----------



## rockytt (Apr 12, 2008)

Thanks for the update - certainly not life-threatening, just feels weird to not be updating on a regular basis like (seemingly) every other piece of software in the house


----------



## lilvi3tboix1 (Jul 9, 2008)

anyone got a working keygen for it? I have the problem with a none working code


----------



## bboyvek (Dec 16, 2008)

did any one ever figured out a way to get a working ativation code for PVD-B102... or it is payng alpine the only way.

Thx


----------



## bboyvek (Dec 16, 2008)

actually, all I need is for my blackbird (PMD-B100) to be able to dock and output its signal to a touch screen(TME-B740T). When dock my unit only outputs a black screen, and i was told that coud be solved with a new software update. But i cant find any except for the one that alpine sells// 

 Help please


----------



## WRX/Z28 (Feb 21, 2008)

bboyvek said:


> actually, all I need is for my blackbird (PMD-B100) to be able to dock and output its signal to a touch screen(TME-B740T). When dock my unit only outputs a black screen, and i was told that coud be solved with a new software update. But i cant find any except for the one that alpine sells//
> 
> Help please


I think if you register your unit online on Alpines website, they will send you the firmware update for free. The map and software update they charge for...


----------



## bboyvek (Dec 16, 2008)

Thx WRX/Z28, im gonna give that i try. But my understanding was that alpine discontinued the PMD-B100 and no longer offers any support tho.


----------



## Nimbus07 (Nov 7, 2009)

Let me know if any of the advice below worked. When I have looked in the past I too have found nothing. I have the pmd B200. The updates that I think thatare referred below are for the 100 series. I've heard that the 100 series update will WIPE OUT the 200 so I din't want to try it.


----------



## mugen1 (Sep 28, 2009)

I just got off the phone with Alpine support and I was told no updates for the Blackbird 200 until Mid January. Why oh why did I get this piece of junk? It's embarrassing when you can't find a place in a sub division that was built 3 years ago. The map is that out of date. I bought the Blackbird 5 months ago. No updates? The tech support person told me the Blackbird 200 was built 3-1/2 years ago. There hasn't been an update since. I had a Garmin at one point, but returned it becuase I bought a W505 and wanted integration with that unit. The Garmin was so much better and updates were free for 90 days or so. It was much easier to use and came with so many useful features.

Anyway, it's too late. I'm stuck with this thing. At least the W505 is a decent unit.

And.......... when the update does become available, it will probably cost an arm and a leg. I can see the system update being free, but will they offer a free map update? Most likely not. I'm stuck with a navi with 3 year old maps. Wow.........

Someone please give me some good news, if there is any.


----------



## bradinar (Jul 20, 2009)

If you have a 505 i think that your best bet would be to sell the BBII and get the NVE P1 navigation drive. You could sell the blackbird and cover the cost of the navigation drive which has more up to date maps. You could also get the new nve m300. I have a W205 and BBII and i feel your pain about the outdated maps. Whats worse if the 205 isn't compatible with the P1 drive so i'm SOL.


----------



## rockytt (Apr 12, 2008)

Allow me to resurrect an old thread.
Finally got around to updating this thing (200) as I got tired of the stupid message telling me to update the map everytime I took a phone call or wanted to use the map.
No option to update the software, so I went ahead and update the map ( PVD-B102) as I was instructed. Map updates fine, but then it tells me to update "voice". When I try this, it keeps telling me to "insert the update disc" ($#@!)
Obviously the disc is still in the computer (as the update program is running), but if I cancel out it tells me that the map update hasn't completed and I'm stuck in this loop. Anybody experience this??


----------

